# Hello this is my cat plush, what kind of cat is he I’m so confused he’s about 7 months old



## Bishop4200 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello I need a little help identifying what breed my kitten is he’s about 7 months old he’s a long hair or so it seems







A


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum,
Without pedigree papers he looks like a very cute Domestic Shorthair ginger tabby to me..


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He doesn't look like a purebred, but I could be wrong. He's probably just a DLH, but he's very cute!


----------

